# Mop sink faucet



## Kleinfelterj

What height do you guys rough the faucet in for a 24" x24"x8" deep mop sink? I'm pretty sure I used to go 36" from finish floor to center of my stub outs.


----------



## MTDUNN

36 is good enough for you


----------



## rjbphd

MTDUNN said:


> 36 is good enough for you


Farm Heros near you now!


----------



## Legacy

I use 36" from rough floor.


----------



## wyrickmech

Kleinfelterj said:


> What height do you guys rough the faucet in for a 24" x24"x8" deep mop sink? I'm pretty sure I used to go 36" from finish floor to center of my stub outs.


 you are correct 36 is the standard Ruffin height.


----------

